# Is it important what opera singers look like?



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just seen this. Any thoughts in these days of HD broadcasts?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

For broadcasts, important, not sure, but quite good if they look somewhat like the characters they are portraying, even if it's with the aid of costumes and makeup.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

a nice bonus, but by and large, no.


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> a nice bonus, but by and large, no.


This. Sure, if someone has an amazing voice AND looks amazing, that's cool. But I will 1000% pick someone with an amazing voice, whatever they look like, over someone with amazing looks but a mediocre voice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

More important if the can move on the stage , so singing, acting, looks, in that order.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Is there supposed to be a video attached?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Just seen this. Any thoughts in these days of HD broadcasts?


This...this what?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Just seen this. Any thoughts in these days of HD broadcasts?


What is this? Sghdj


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

]


DavidA said:


> Just seen this. Any thoughts in these days of HD broadcasts?


I'm rarely bothered by the casting of most opera roles, and the performers are in costume anyway. But I would probably take exception to a 250 lbs Carmen or Don Jose, no matter how well they sang... Opera is a visual as well as a vocal art, and the roles are better caste with those who can look the part as well as sing it. I wouldn't be interested in a Carmen or Lulu without the attractiveness & sensual allure; otherwise, I doubt if they would be convincing in the role and would more of a distraction than an asset.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes... to some people. And no... to others.

Personally, I couldn't care less.


----------

